# Still available on amazon



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_scat_1232597011_ln?rh=n%3A1232597011%2Ck%3Ahp+touchpad&keywords=hp+touchpad&ie=UTF8&qid=1313968629&scn=1232597011&h=e8fc3759410aae15ebd4dc1fc98f439b92c84b54#/ref=sr_nr_p_4_0?rh=n%3A172282%2Cn%3A!493964%2Cn%3A541966%2Cn%3A1232597011%2Ck%3Ahp+touchpad%2Cp_4%3AHP&bbn=1232597011&keywords=hp+touchpad&ie=UTF8&qid=1313968645&rnid=15784691 There u go guys hurry. GOOGOGOGOGOGOGOOG


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for this post! I got the 16gb for 121$ total. 1-day shipping added, it was all pretty cheap. Thanks!

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Smartbuy-Touc...ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1313970278&sr=1-5 is the one that we ended up getting. Still listed at $99 as well.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

We just bought 2 through this link too  Hopefully don't get an email saying they're out of stock. *pleads with universe*


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> We just bought 2 through this link too  Hopefully don't get an email saying they're out of stock. *pleads with universe*


hahaha for real...id be sad :-(


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

A lot of sites are overwhelmed now so its basically first come first serve

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya im pretty sure i might be screwed lol.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you get yours from OnSale at Amazon?


----------



## bisco3427 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got mine from OnSale at Amazon. Still haven't gotten any confirmation beyond the initial email I received after I placed my order yesterday evening. Anyone get a confirmation from OnSale?


----------



## D24Life (Jun 22, 2011)

Nope, mine says "Shipping Soon" and I bought mine from OnSale yesterday.


----------



## thewahlrus (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine still says shipping soon from onsale on amazon too. Any get a shipping confirmation from them yet.


----------



## bisco3427 (Jun 10, 2011)

I guess it's just as important to know whether or not anyone got a cancellation email as well.


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine says shipping soon as well from onsale. I have heard of one person getting a order cancellation, may be a good sign.


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

how are you guys getting the $99 price on amazon? i'm only seeing prices over $200... what gives? i've never used amazon before. maybe i'm just confused.


----------



## Jasoraso (Jul 4, 2011)

Amazon is a storefront for Amazon, LLC, as well as other retailers. When you look at Amazon.com right now, you will see OTHER retailers that are NOT selling at the HP msrp of $99.00. Over the weekend, Amazon LLC sold its inventory at the $99.00 price, and is now sold out (by most reports). OnSale was a retailer that sold through Amazon.com at the price of $99.00. Many of those orders are now in limbo.

Most of Amazon LLC's inventory sold out on Saturday morning, however for brief periods on Sunday, Amazon LLC sold some additional inventory on Amazon.com through its discount/special price area know as the "gold box". These specials are known as "lightning deals" because there is a very limited supply, so you have to be lightning quick to order ...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Tahl said:


> Did you get yours from OnSale at Amazon?


Ya i did. But the problem was I accidently ordered mine to my old address and they charged my card....So When i finally got a hold of them early this morning and i canceled that one. And had the rep immediately order another one for me. I dn if this was a good plan or not. I also ordered one from B&N and whenever one of those 2 decide if they are gonna send it to me or not. Im going to cancel the other lol. Hopefully one of them works out. I havent gotten a confirmation from onsale for my second one. and the money also hasnt been taken out of my account yet. But the rep did say it would take 24-48 hours. And then my first one that I had canceled still says shipping soon. So i guess they havent even gotten around to canceling that one yet. And then my B&N one just says failed to process request just like everyone else's has. Althought i have been charged for that one too. This is just a huge mess. But im hopeing that atleast 1 of those 2 works out.I knew i shoulda just gone to wal-mart or something that first day.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jasoraso said:


> Amazon is a storefront for Amazon, LLC, as well as other retailers. When you look at Amazon.com right now, you will see OTHER retailers that are NOT selling at the HP msrp of $99.00. Over the weekend, Amazon LLC sold its inventory at the $99.00 price, and is now sold out (by most reports). OnSale was a retailer that sold through Amazon.com at the price of $99.00. Many of those orders are now in limbo.
> 
> Most of Amazon LLC's inventory sold out on Saturday morning, however for brief periods on Sunday, Amazon LLC sold some additional inventory on Amazon.com through its discount/special price area know as the "gold box". These specials are known as "lightning deals" because there is a very limited supply, so you have to be lightning quick to order ...





kurtis.austin2 said:


> how are you guys getting the $99 price on amazon? i'm only seeing prices over $200... what gives? i've never used amazon before. maybe i'm just confused.


ya thats why u cant see the 99 dollar one anymore. It was a short period of time deal. and now it seems they too overdid it.


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

I haven't gotten a conformitation from onsale either, ordered 24 hours ago. The email said id get one either today or tomorrow though, then receive my device the day after. Ill keep posted if I get one today, which I doubt.

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya let us know. cus if anyone else gets one from onsale ill feel better about getting mine.


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

According to the OnSale SlickDeals thread, they are cancelling orders for more than 2 of the device. A few people are reporting cancelled orders of single machines. That is all anyone knows as of now.

My order was invoiced 5:20PM Central time....nothing other than "Shipping Soon", like every other poor schlub out there. Funds for said purchase were reserved this morning.


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Its been almost 48hrs. And still have yet to receive any word from onsale.

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

If you check onsales facebook there returning money... I have purchased from them . I hope they get shut down fire there false advertisement


----------



## Scloud (Aug 23, 2011)

I went to the link you posted, and they are listed at $449. Is there something I am missing, or is that the list price without the HP refund attached?


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

OK, $1000/2000 ?? I will never buy from these companies for any reason...

View attachment 1316


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

It was something where you had to keep refreshing onsales amazon page to get the deal. What's the link to their fb?

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm wondering if they prioritize 1day shipping over longer shipping periods, instead of a first come first served! Did aynone order nextday and get their order cancelled? or got a refund?


----------

